# The End of The Line



## Future_Medic (29 Sep 2010)

The end of my line has come, and not in a good way. 
Over the past year I have had Lasik for my eyes to pass the vision requirements because of my astigmatism, I have upgraded my high school biology, and achieved a 78% in my grade 12 course, and while all this is great, my thyroid issue still - after two years, is still not resolved and have come to the conclusion that because of it i will never be accepted in the air-force.

So unless anyone knows any possible way for me to get around the thyroid issue I am forced to give up.

Thanks


----------



## NSDreamer (30 Sep 2010)

I am sorry to hear this, it sounds like you were quite determined.

 Unfortunately I don't know what your thyroid issue is, and even if I did, I would have no idea how to fix it.

Good luck in whatever you choose to do.


----------



## readytogo (30 Sep 2010)

Good Luck to you, when one door closes another often opens

RTG


----------



## raiseitup (17 Jan 2011)

Future_Medic said:
			
		

> So unless anyone knows any possible way for me to get around the thyroid issue I am forced to give up.



If I were you, I would sit down at a table with a recruiter and a docto, and discuss the possible options.

Update: I did a quick google search, and it appears you can get medication.
I also heard you can join up, but you just half to mention the medication.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jan 2011)

raiseitup said:
			
		

> If I were you, I would sit down at a table with a recruiter and a docto, and discuss the possible options.
> 
> Update: I did a quick google search, and it appears you can get medication.
> I also heard you can join up, but you just half to mention the medication.



Your English not withstanding, i think your post is rather useless. You are a Google doctor who hears things and doesn't understand that the recruiter has no control over medical issues.

I think someone already said this to you in another thread : STOP GIVING RECRUITING ADVICE !!


----------



## Angel52 (18 Jan 2011)

hypothyroidism or hyper? not really relevant just curious to see if you have the same condition as myself.


----------



## Future_Medic (1 May 2011)

I have Hypo thyroid, and take daily medication I take .1 of my medication but am still not at the correct level of TSH, I'm not sure how much you know about the condition or how your levels of T3 or T4 are but mine are in the normal, and I spoke to a WO at the recruiting office and unless you don't need medication more then likely I'd might be rejected on medical reasons


----------



## NSDreamer (4 Jun 2011)

To give you hope, in my current unit we have an old ex airborne MCpl with hyper-thyroidism and he takes medication and no one bugs him about it?


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Jun 2011)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> To give you hope, in my current unit we have an old ex airborne MCpl with hyper-thyroidism and he takes medication and no one bugs him about it?



Developing a condition while serving is not the same as having one while applying. That's comparing apples to monkey wrenches. 

The common enrollment standard is G2O2. Having to take daily medication would at best result in a G3O3, more likely G4O4. Not compatible with enrollment.

For those serving who develop a condition (like thyroid disease), their permanent medical category and career restrictions determine if they stay or go. Every case is evaluated individually. No two members with the same condition achieve the same result.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2011)

I have hypothyroidism and I'm not on a category.


----------



## NSDreamer (10 Jun 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Developing a condition while serving is not the same as having one while applying. That's comparing apples to monkey wrenches.
> 
> The common enrollment standard is G2O2. Having to take daily medication would at best result in a G3O3, more likely G4O4. Not compatible with enrollment.
> 
> For those serving who develop a condition (like thyroid disease), their permanent medical category and career restrictions determine if they stay or go. Every case is evaluated individually. No two members with the same condition achieve the same result.



 Allow me to further clarify. Said MCpl released from the forces in the early nineties, and then rejoined after having developed the condition.


----------

